# was in my YC's race today



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

winds 15-20 lots of gusts changing direction. Only my 2nd real (if you can call it that) race) up here on the tidal Delaware. First rule I make mandatory. HAVE FUN! 
Well it was fun! One gal in my YC came along, it's also her 2nd time on my boat. She's learning how to time coming about with the jib backwinding to the mast so she doesn't need as much muscle! New guy from my YC his first time on my boat today. He didn't know anything, but he caught on quick how to work the jib sheets and "play" the jib. By the time we finally all got in sync with the boat, jib, traveler and mainsheet we actually caught up with the rest of the group!. Feeling happy that we might just be able to keep up with the group when.... UH OH! .. starboard jibsheet was double wound and knotted on the winch!   WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! (oh well) we lost the group. 

I'm able to now dip the rub rail and still keep my boat on course. The new traveler saves allot of work and muscle instead of working the mainsheet. So.. i'm getting there.. still not all that keen on "racing"  mostly because I don't want to have to fix and repair stuff that gets over stressed from the activity. I'm finding out that with about 135% of the 153% out, my boat will point pretty darn close tothe wind. I'd guess about 10-15 degrees. 

again I must say: 
I HAD FUN. AND MY CREW REALLY SEEMED TO ENJOY IT!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Excellent, glad you liked it. Racing does test the limits of your rig and rigging. Winch overrides do happen, especially if you're trimming a not-yet-taut sheet with too many turns around the winch.

And that 10-15 degrees seems kind of narrow, even for apparent wind. Probably around 40-45 to the true wind, and maybe 25 degrees to the apparent wind, but if you feel you're pointing well, that's the main thing, no matter how you measure it.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm still confused on apparent and true, and only have a windvane up top. My guess it yes it was pointing very well because all the others with full out gennys were all tacking. Even though we were way way behind we were actually sailing with less tacks as we caught up with the group. My feelings tell me NOT to do what everyone else is doing even if they seem like they know more. (learned that when canoeing rivers LOL) I still don't get why they all think they have to endure knockdown after knockdown when the wind is up. Anyway, it was fun just the same.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Your wind indicator is showing you apparent wind angle at the masthead. As nolatom said, the apparent wind angle that appears to be very narrow is not the same angle that you are sailing wrt the true wind angle.

Good that everyone had a good time, they'll probably be back. We had many seasons of very successful local racing, mostly due to good crew work and boathandling, and most of that was the result of a steady crew who knew each other and the boat very well.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

If you haven't yet, add yarn telltales to your side stays and backstay, just above eye level when you're standing on deck. these show the same thing as your Windex, and you don't get a stiff neck.

The velocity and direction of the true wind and your own boat speed form two legs of a vector triangle, and then apparent wind speed and direction forms the third side of the triangle. Try it on paper (wind 10kn, my speed 4kn, then draw the third line, that's you apparent wind speed and direction.

Or you can do trig, which I forgot. It's simple once you've drawn it out. You have to connect the two legs the "right" way for this to work, it's a 50/50 chance, but once you get it, you'll know. Probably there is a diagram in any sailing or racing manual.

And you're right, if you can keep the heel to 25 degrees or less, you'll be much more effecient upwind. Heel too much, and all your vertical blades (keel, rudder, hull shape) become less vertical, hence 'shorter', and you sideslip more.

I'm probably telling you what you already know on both counts. Keep on enjoying it. Racing makes you a better sailor and you get more familiar with your own boat.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

tom.. i've developed a habit of reading the water from many years of paddling canoes LOL. I have to "make" myself use the windicator most of the time. I do find that my water reading skills are at least equal to the windicator most of the time. I'll probably get some tel-tales for the main and schrouds in the spring. 
Thanks!


----------

